# Rockville, MD - #A331624 F Baby



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

THINK HER AGE IS WRONG: LOOKS LIKE 8 MOS OLD


*This DOG - ID#A331624

*I am a spayed female, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 1 year and 8 months old.

I have been at the shelter since Dec 18, 2010. 
This information is 1 hour old. 
Back​For more information about this animal, call:
Montgomery County Animal Control & Humane Society at (240) 773-5960 
Ask for information about animal ID number A331624


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh my....she'll get adopted quickly.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

How the heck could someone/ anyone dump her? What a cutie!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I wish I could bring her home she is precious I am sure though with her age she'll be scooped fast....I'm actually shocked she's still there.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!! She is such a cutie pie!!! She will certainly find a home!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I see that they changed the pic of her; she does look like 1 1/2 yr old now (original pic was definitely of a baby)


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

MAGSR, ASR and VGSR are tring to pull


----------

